# Has anyone tested DiMarzio Dreamcatcher and Rainmaker so far?



## Studiostriver (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi. Title says it all I guess. 

I`m very interested to know how they sounds compare to CL/LF and Illuminator set?
Regards,
Dado.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2019)

I'll be honest, I thought they sounded sort of dull in the Majesty I tried them in. Very dark, and low mid focused. I think they would have been more suited in a brighter guitar, like some of the other JPs rather than the Majesty. 

They didn't sound awful, and I'm sure a roaring Mesa Mark would help them shine, but the Archon and Herbert I tried it through wasn't doing it any favors. 

If you want something more subdued than a CL/LF they'd fit the bill. 

They probably sound similar to the Illuminator set, but I feel the bolt-on JPs are brighter and livelier instruments, which makes them work. 

I have fairly mixed feelings overall about the Majesty, being an old school JP7 guy, so perhaps someone more acquainted can better answer your question.


----------



## Studiostriver (Sep 28, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll be honest, I thought they sounded sort of dull in the Majesty I tried them in. Very dark, and low mid focused. I think they would have been more suited in a brighter guitar, like some of the other JPs rather than the Majesty.
> 
> They didn't sound awful, and I'm sure a roaring Mesa Mark would help them shine, but the Archon and Herbert I tried it through wasn't doing it any favors.
> 
> ...


Hi.

I kind a have the same thoughts. I own ancient JP7 model (non piezo),so I was kind a in mixed feeling too, guitar sound pretty dark know. But maybe on my maple neck/rosewood fingerboard and full basswood body it gonna sound different. Dont know actually just guessing.

We will wait for more comments I guess. 

By the way which pickups you like more,CL/LF or Illuminator set?
I personally using A standard tuning, but I always felt CL sound very huge then any Di Marzio pickup/for some muddy I guess. So i`m interested to know which you prefer

Regards.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2019)

Studiostriver said:


> Hi.
> 
> I kind a have the same thoughts. I own ancient JP7 model (non piezo),so I was kind a in mixed feeling too, guitar sound pretty dark know. But maybe on my maple neck/rosewood fingerboard and full basswood body it gonna sound different. Dont know actually just guessing.
> 
> ...



I've had both sets in a JP7, and I'd say, in order, I liked the CL/LF the most, then the original pre-signature DiMarzios, and then the Illuminators. It's just nitpicking though, as I enjoyed all three sets. 

Things seemed to get progressively darker and smoother with the CL/LF being the sweet spot in my opinion.


----------



## Studiostriver (Sep 28, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've had both sets in a JP7, and I'd say, in order, I liked the CL/LF the most, then the original pre-signature DiMarzios, and then the Illuminators. It's just nitpicking though, as I enjoyed all three sets.
> 
> Things seemed to get progressively darker and smoother with the CL/LF being the sweet spot in my opinion.


Thanks. After years as I growing older I tend to enjoy more in bit balanced sounding guitar,not thin thou. Illuminators went brighter in tone as the same time new JP`s getting darker with built selection choice.

It looks like for Basswood oldschool JP CL/LF cant be beaten.
I have one more question if you do not mind?

Do you think they sound good in A standard tuning, or you would go with Illuminators perhaps for that choice in old JP7?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2019)

I think A standard would work with any of these sets. It's not that they're muddy or anything. There's always plenty of definition.


----------



## Studiostriver (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice. I`m still interested to hear other peoples opinions on Dreamcatcher and Rainmakers pickups.


----------



## Avedas (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm kinda curious as well. The new Majesties have only just arrived here so I'll probably try them out soon. I love the Illuminators though. I have them in my j.custom and it seems to balance great with the dark, heavy mahogany guitar, and they felt a bit more "modern" to me than CL/LF


----------



## Studiostriver (Sep 29, 2019)

Well my is made of basswood,so thats why I`m bit worried about it all. I myself thinking of buying new set but always waorried how they will sound in oldschool full bassood body JP7.Maybe even Illuminators would be bit bright,but eq on Dreamcatcher and Rainmaker is pretty different then anything Petrucci made so far.
-Dreamcatcher 6.5/8/4.5
-Rainmaker 6 / 6/ 5


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 29, 2019)

Studiostriver said:


> Well my is made of basswood,so thats why I`m bit worried about it all. I myself thinking of buying new set but always waorried how they will sound in oldschool full bassood body JP7.Maybe even Illuminators would be bit bright,but eq on Dreamcatcher and Rainmaker is pretty different then anything Petrucci made so far.
> -Dreamcatcher 6.5/8/4.5
> -Rainmaker 6 / 6/ 5



Those DiMarzio numbers can be pretty far off in the real world. I wouldn't put too much stock in them.


----------



## Studiostriver (Sep 29, 2019)

The demo I heard of 6 string version on You Tube online they sound pretty balance,and with plenty of pick attack,but they sounded bit weak imho. Maybe it needed more gain or something in demo. CL sound more powerfull with more meaty low end and open high end without sounding harsh or too boomy. And Illuminators seems to be more tighter and natural, and give to pickups low mid punch with pulm mutings compare to CL who imho have more bass frequencies and going into bass guitar territory tiny big,which is why it sound huge on solo lead tones and simple Metallica alike crushing riffs.

At least that is how it looks like to me.


----------



## katsumura78 (Sep 29, 2019)

I grabbed a kinetic blue majesty a few months ago and I think it sounds great. I’ve had a JP7 (original first set of pickups you couldn’t buy from dimarzio), JPXI, JP15 and 2 other Majesties. I loved the illuminators in the 2014 Majesty but these are a step up in terms of sound and feel. The sonic ecstasy set wasn’t bad but the bridge had a lot of lows that were hard to dial out. Find a store with a newer Majesty and give them a shot. I think it’s the best set he’s done with dimarzio so far, at least the most versatile one.


----------



## sharedEQ (Sep 29, 2019)

Studiostriver said:


> Nice. I`m still interested to hear other peoples opinions on Dreamcatcher and Rainmakers pickups.



JP/dimarzio should have stopped after the D-Sonic. That pickup does everything JP has wanted; every other variation afterwards is a cash grab.

If you haven't played the D-sonic, treat yourself.


----------



## Studiostriver (Sep 29, 2019)

sharedEQ said:


> JP/dimarzio should have stopped after the D-Sonic. That pickup does everything JP has wanted; every other variation afterwards is a cash grab.
> 
> If you haven't played the D-sonic, treat yourself.


Well I think that D-Sonic sounds pretty different then Crunch lab or Illuminator.

It was my first pickup in this guitar. I often think of it. It had great rhythm tone,solo lead was somehow to me in Pantera vain,got very high end opened tone,but it could never go sounding shrill, also it lacks bass frequencies. Sounds was all low mids push,but in very crunchy way.

The only problem I got from this pickup is it was very noisy,I had to use almost for -20db more noise gate value then I use usually on other pickups.

Other thing was it was pretty hard to get clean tone without getting into mild overdrive territory,but as I see most of DiMarzio pickups are like that,so I cant count on good bridge clean sounds.

All in all it was solid sounding pickup.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Sep 29, 2019)

I’m digging them so far in my Charvel (alder/maple). They’re definitely dark/warm, but still have a fairly pronounced attack (in drop B right now).

P.S. I previously had the D Sonic/Air Norton set in there and liked them quite a bit when I was tuned to drop C#. Oddly enough, I didn’t care for them as much in drop B - plus I didn’t love the split tone (not that the Dreamcatcher/Rainmaker set is much better in this regard).


----------



## Studiostriver (Sep 29, 2019)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I’m digging them so far in my Charvel (alder/maple). They’re definitely dark/warm, but still have a fairly pronounced attack (in drop B right now).
> 
> P.S. I previously had the D Sonic/Air Norton set in there and liked them quite a bit when I was tuned to drop C#. Oddly enough, I didn’t care for them as much in drop B - plus I didn’t love the split tone (not that the Dreamcatcher/Rainmaker set is much better in this regard).


6 string guitar?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Sep 29, 2019)

Studiostriver said:


> 6 string guitar?


Yep, So-Cal.


----------



## Studiostriver (Sep 29, 2019)

It would be cool to hear someone who using 7 string guitar what he has to say about those pickups,especially if its basswood body guitar,or lower tunings.


----------



## Studiostriver (Sep 30, 2019)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I’m digging them so far in my Charvel (alder/maple). They’re definitely dark/warm, but still have a fairly pronounced attack (in drop B right now).
> 
> P.S. I previously had the D Sonic/Air Norton set in there and liked them quite a bit when I was tuned to drop C#. Oddly enough, I didn’t care for them as much in drop B - plus I didn’t love the split tone (not that the Dreamcatcher/Rainmaker set is much better in this regard).


One more question if you do not mind please. What you prefer more after know after you swapped pickups?
DS/AN or DC/RM? 

What set sounds more versatile in your opinion?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Sep 30, 2019)

Studiostriver said:


> One more question if you do not mind please. What you prefer more after know after you swapped pickups?
> DS/AN or DC/RM
> 
> What set sounds more versatile in your opinion?



I’d say I prefer the DC/RM as they give me this full punchy dark tone I didn’t really realize I wanted, but - and I can’t stress this enough - it really is a dark set.

Everything is subjective. Who would’ve thought I’d like a DARKER pickup for a LOWER tuning? But in this case I do...

I don’t know that either is particularly versatile. I’d say the DS/AN is closer to being neutral, though they still have a lot of character.


----------



## Studiostriver (Sep 30, 2019)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> I’d say I prefer the DC/RM as they give me this full punchy dark tone I didn’t really realize I wanted, but - and I can’t stress this enough - it really is a dark set.
> 
> Everything is subjective. Who would’ve thought I’d like a DARKER pickup for a LOWER tuning? But in this case I do...
> 
> I don’t know that either is particularly versatile. I’d say the DS/AN is closer to being neutral, though they still have a lot of character.


Thank you kindly for an answer.
Can you maybe make make any sound clips please? I`m very interested to hear how it sounds in lower tuning,cause Its very hard to imagine.
Regards.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Oct 1, 2019)

Studiostriver said:


> Thank you kindly for an answer.
> Can you maybe make make any sound clips please? I`m very interested to hear how it sounds in lower tuning,cause Its very hard to imagine.
> Regards.



Even if I had time I doubt it would be objective enough to help, sorry.

The first thing that comes to mind when I’m running through the Recto Red Channel setting on my Spider Valve (I’m only a hobbyist after all) is - oddly enough - Demanufacture from Fear Factory. Not to say that this is what it actually sounds like - it’s the dark tone that still cuts, if that makes sense. But then you start jamming and of course they open up quite a bit more (not nearly as compressed as other higher output pickups much less something like an EMG).

The other thing I really like about the Dreamcatcher is that the output hits a sweet spot for me. I’ve found that there’s a fairly narrow window between too hot and not hot enough for my taste and the output along with the eq characteristics are just about right.

For example - I liked the tone of the Imperium set in the same guitar, but the output just wasn’t there. On the other hand, I wanted to like the Illuminator but it struck me as basically a beefier, less interesting D Sonic. I’ve never actually tried the Crunch Lab in this guitar.


----------



## Studiostriver (Oct 1, 2019)

Noisy Humbucker said:


> Even if I had time I doubt it would be objective enough to help, sorry.
> 
> The first thing that comes to mind when I’m running through the Recto Red Channel setting on my Spider Valve (I’m only a hobbyist after all) is - oddly enough - Demanufacture from Fear Factory. Not to say that this is what it actually sounds like - it’s the dark tone that still cuts, if that makes sense. But then you start jamming and of course they open up quite a bit more (not nearly as compressed as other higher output pickups much less something like an EMG).
> 
> ...



Hi. If you have soundcard even recording DI single could help me since I can import it and check it how it sounds on my amp sims and that would shows greatly how pickups sounds to me.  So no need for fancy super expensive amp demos here,at least for me. 

I`m really glad you made coment comparation between pickups since I couldn`t find it anywhere else. I`m very familiar with D-Sonic,so I can get nice orientation.Personally when I had played on it I kind wished it had tiny bit more lows since the sound is all in low mids,and it has literally no exising bass frequencies,which I know find its a good thing when you do mixing in modern DAW`s since it stays away from making mess with bass guitar.

I would never guess with what pickup I could compare Illuminators to, so you made nice comparation there.

Since I think Air Norton sounds PAF-y at least to me,and every other Petrucci neck pickup I found bit too"clouded"maybe I should dig RainMaker quite more since it sounds more"clear"but still its dark pickup which I like,and which neck pickup needs to be after all.

Maybe I`ll came with weird D-Sonic/Rainmaker combo as my new and final pickup set for my old trusty JP7. I had no problem with DS,only that is is not easy to make super clean tones out of it,but I quite dig the distortion tones.Very open,clear,tight and crunchy with singing lead tone.

And I just couldn`t deal too much with that custom JP neck which was just too muddy for my personal taste,didnt had pick attack for playing fast phrases. It only sounded sweet in some slow lines imho.But it was far from bad sounding pickup,it jsut didnt suits to my needs.

Cheers.


----------



## AirGuitar (Feb 17, 2020)

Slightly old thread... but I was googling the new Dreamcatcher pickups and found no comparison to the D-Sonic in an original JP7 - but this thread came up so I thought I'd add my findings.

I have a JP7 from 2007, originally fitted with the D-Sonic. It's a lovely guitar (in Blue Dawn finish), but I never really got along with the sound. I already had a JP6 when I bought it, which came with the original modified Steve's Special pickup, and loved it (it's my main guitar).

I found the D-Sonic had too might of an icepick high, not enough mids and a loose low end on the 7th string. I switched the direction around but still found the high's to be very brittle, and it only made the loose bass even worse.

I took the plunge on the weekend and ordered a Dreamcatcher 7 and fitted it last night. What a difference! Far more of a focussed mid-range sound, with a tight bass response, plenty of attack, but without ever getting too brittle or thin. It actually sounds extremely close to the original JP6 pickup to my ears (which to be honest, I always found it was smoother sounding and way more mid-rangy than the actual Steve's Special).

I'm definitely not a djent player, so it may not suit that purpose for some. I tend to solo mostly with the bridge pickup too, so I want something with a bit of body that doesn't get lost in the mix.

I didn't find it at all too honky in the midrange in basswood, it just sounded focussed and tight. The power output is balanced nicely with the existing neck pickup too (which is the modified Air Norton).


----------



## Studiostriver (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks for your reply. I ordered Ionizers 2 months ago and still waiting the appropriate time to go to luthier to put them into JP7,and we have the same guitar from 2007,same color


----------



## BillCosby (Feb 17, 2020)

I actually just installed a set of these into my RG7620VK last night. I haven't had a chance to do too much with them. I have band practice tonight, so I'll get a better idea of how they feel. 

Through my headphones with my GT1000, they sounded pretty nice. Cleans were awesome and rhythm on the bridge pickup sounded thick.


----------



## AirGuitar (Feb 17, 2020)

Studiostriver said:


> Thanks for your reply. I ordered Ionizers 2 months ago and still waiting the appropriate time to go to luthier to put them into JP7,and we have the same guitar from 2007,same color



Excellent! They look like an interesting pickup too - funny how the mids are boosted on these new pickups!

Good choice of guitar too  I absolutely love Blue Dawn, I missed the original run when I got my JP6, so was straight down my local shop when they announced it as a special edition.

If you fancy giving installing the pickup a go yourself, the JP7 has been the easiest pickup change I've ever done, the switch has a tiny PCB with all the solder pads labelled for the correct wire colours. It's quite tight in there so get some protection around the paint and other wires though.


----------



## AirGuitar (Feb 17, 2020)

BillCosby said:


> I actually just installed a set of these into my RG7620VK last night. I haven't had a chance to do too much with them. I have band practice tonight, so I'll get a better idea of how they feel.
> 
> Through my headphones with my GT1000, they sounded pretty nice. Cleans were awesome and rhythm on the bridge pickup sounded thick.



I'm sure they'll cut through nicely with a band. Thick is right, they give a really chewy tone. Hope they work out well!


----------



## Studiostriver (Feb 17, 2020)

AirGuitar said:


> Excellent! They look like an interesting pickup too - funny how the mids are boosted on these new pickups!
> 
> Good choice of guitar too  I absolutely love Blue Dawn, I missed the original run when I got my JP6, so was straight down my local shop when they announced it as a special edition.
> 
> If you fancy giving installing the pickup a go yourself, the JP7 has been the easiest pickup change I've ever done, the switch has a tiny PCB with all the solder pads labelled for the correct wire colours. It's quite tight in there so get some protection around the paint and other wires though.


Well I was swapping pickups on this gutar few times already,and as you said original pickups sounded bit thin,even to my taste, the rest I get i always had problem with boomy low end or too much highs.
Since my JP7 is in A tuning I think Ionizers would suits them well. I plan to keep these pickups for a lifetime.
Also I`ll put different pickup wiring scheme so I need luthier to do his job,I would not risk to do anything on myself for such a machine.

Wish me luck.


----------



## mguilherme87 (Apr 23, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll be honest, I thought they sounded sort of dull in the Majesty I tried them in. Very dark, and low mid focused. I think they would have been more suited in a brighter guitar, like some of the other JPs rather than the Majesty.
> 
> They didn't sound awful, and I'm sure a roaring Mesa Mark would help them shine, but the Archon and Herbert I tried it through wasn't doing it any favors.
> 
> ...



How do you think these new RM/DC pickups would sound in an Ibanez RG 7620? I have illuminators in there currently and they are a bit too bright/bold compared to the AT-1/ANs in my strat and the SD/SDs combo in my Charvel.


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 23, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'll be honest, I thought they sounded sort of dull in the Majesty I tried them in. Very dark, and low mid focused. I think they would have been more suited in a brighter guitar, like some of the other JPs rather than the Majesty.
> 
> They didn't sound awful, and I'm sure a roaring Mesa Mark would help them shine, but the Archon and Herbert I tried it through wasn't doing it any favors.
> 
> ...



The Mesa Mark amps just loves darker pickups and guitars. Especially the Mark V as it is so mid focused. It just loved my Les Paul Standard and full mahogany Suhr Modern.

I heard somewhere (I think it was an interview along with Jake Bowens from Periphery?) that he is voicing his pickups dark on purpose.
He said that he needs to fill more space in the mix as he is the only guitar player in DT (which makes sense).

The only Majesty I played left me thoroughly underwhelmed. It was equipped with the Illuminators and it sounded quite undefined. His regular JP6/JP7 with the CL/LF combo do sound brighter and more clear to my ear, and they can be bought on the cheap side used.

Just as a side note, these were 6 strings pickups I am refering to. I had a CL/LF set in a 1572 that I hated. Muddy, dull and uninspiring. Sounded nothing like it's 6 string counterpart.


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 23, 2020)

Musiscience said:


> The Mesa Mark amps just loves darker pickups and guitars. Especially the Mark V as it is so mid focused. It just loved my Les Paul Standard and full mahogany Suhr Modern.
> 
> I heard somewhere (I think it was an interview along with Jake Bowens from Periphery?) that he is voicing his pickups dark on purpose.
> He said that he needs to fill more space in the mix as he is the only guitar player in DT (which makes sense).
> ...



Oh damn, please delete my post, didn't notice it was such an old thread.


----------



## Studiostriver (Apr 24, 2020)

No problem my friend.As I mentioned it earlier,I even decided to switch to Ionizers,which will finally be installed in about week,but still I`m glad to hear your experiences with Petrucci`s new pickup set.
Kind regards.


----------

